# Taunusplauschertour am Samstag, 17.03.



## Frank (14. März 2007)

Dann machen wir doch mal einen Thread auf. 

Ziel: Wiedervereinigung der Plauscher.

Start: Ich schlag Hofheim vor  

Strecke: je nach Abfahrtsort.

Teilnehmer? Da seid ihr gefragt.

Tempo? 11er Schnitt, mehr ist nicht drin oder der Moderator muss die User noch auf dem Trail sperren.  

Aloha.


----------



## Arachne (14. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Dann machen wir doch mal einen Thread auf.
> 
> Ziel: Wiedervereinigung der Plauscher.
> 
> ...


 
Wieso nicht So, oder Fr? Sa ist bei mir gc angesagt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (15. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wieso nicht So, oder Fr? Sa ist bei mir gc angesagt...


 
Ich weiß immer noch nicht was GC heißt, aber ich hab es mal angepaßt. Scheint eh niemanden zu interessieren


----------



## wissefux (15. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Ich weiß immer noch nicht was GC heißt, aber ich hab es mal angepaßt. Scheint eh niemanden zu interessieren



gc steht für go crazy. noch treffen die sich samstag mittag zum biken, bald wieder mittwoch abend ...

meiner einer ist für gartenarbeit am samstag eingeplant ...


----------



## Frank (15. März 2007)

Das es gocrazy heißt, ist mir dann ein paar Minuten später auch wieder eingefallen.

Und mir ist auch eingefallen, das ich am Sonntag keine Zeit habe. 

Also mir bleibt nur Samstag ab ca. 12:00 wenn ich in K-Berg bei HiBike fertig bin.


----------



## Maggo (15. März 2007)

also herrschaften, ich finde schon ganz eindeutig, dass es eine abschlusswinterpokalplauschertour geben muss!!! wie wäre es denn zb. mit ner flughafenrunde??gerne auch abends, ich WILL die 500 knacken.


----------



## caroka (15. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> also herrschaften, ich finde schon ganz eindeutig, dass es eine abschlusswinterpokalplauschertour geben muss!!! wie wäre es denn zb. mit ner flughafenrunde??gerne auch abends, ich WILL die 500 knacken.



Ich habe an diesem WE die Kinder. D.h. ich kann keine verlässliche Zusage treffen. Wenn ich es mir einrichten kann bin ich dabei.


----------



## Arachne (15. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich habe an diesem WE die Kinder. D.h. ich kann keine verlässliche Zusage treffen. Wenn ich es mir einrichten kann bin ich dabei.



Die Abschlußrunde wäre erst nächste Woche!


----------



## caroka (15. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die Abschlußrunde wäre erst nächste Woche!



Da bin ich dann auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. März 2007)

Ich auch


----------



## Roter Hirsch (16. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Dann machen wir doch mal einen Thread auf.
> 
> Ziel: Wiedervereinigung der Plauscher.
> 
> ...



........................................................................?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (16. März 2007)

Ach Hirsch. War doch nur symbolisch gemeint weil irgendwer geschrieben hatte von wegen "So lange nicht alle zusammen" gefahren. 

Für mich hat es sich dieses Weekend eh erledigt, keine Zeit irgendwas zu fahren leider.


----------



## fUEL (16. März 2007)

Naja mir hatte e Weihnachtsfeier und mir wern auch noch e Frühjahrsfeier habn ( Plauschers only mit selbstgewählten Gästen)

Also der KATER ist schon mal debei und sonst müssen wir noch in Klausur gehen, können gerne next we eine grosse Tour machen und dabei die weiteren Gäste benennen.

Dazu kommt dann ne Hardcoretour mit grüne Hölle und schwarzem Teifel.


----------



## Frank (16. März 2007)

... solange es nach der Tour ein Eis gibt ?


----------



## caroka (17. März 2007)

Scheinbar wird das heute nichts. Ich kann auch nicht. Wollen wir für nächsten Samstag mal was anfixieren. Obwohl Sonntag wäre besser. Da können auch die GC Biker und fUEL eher. Oder hast Du ein Konzert Hirsch? Wir werden eh nicht alle unter einen Hut bekommen.  MTK-Cube lebst Du noch? Könntest Du auch?
C-R mit Dir bin ich auch schon lange nicht mehr gefahren. ....oder besser hinter Dir.  
Familienverträgliche Zeit wäre 14:00 Uhr bis 18:00 Uhr. Wir könnten in Hkn's und Bodo's Revier fahren. Da ist nachmittags auch nicht so viel los, oder?

Edit: Und zwischendurch ist Eis essen angesagt, wenn das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. März 2007)

Ich weiß nur das ich heute nicht fahren werde, irgendwie is von gestern doch was am Bein hängen geblieben  
Für nächstes WE wäre ich für mit soften Trails (ein Hubbel o.ä.) weil ich am drauf folgenden Dienstag meine Praxtische Prüfung hab und da nicht mit Krücken (man weiß ja nie) auftauchen kann.


----------



## Arachne (17. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur das ich heute nicht fahren werde, irgendwie is von gestern doch was am Bein hängen geblieben
> Für nächstes WE wäre ich für mit soften Trails (ein Hubbel o.ä.) weil ich am drauf folgenden Dienstag meine Praxtische Prüfung hab und da nicht mit Krücken (man weiß ja nie) auftauchen kann.



Ich würds weg machen! Sieht doch doof aus, wenn da noch was dranhängt, was da nicht hingehört...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (17. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich würds weg machen! Sieht doch doof aus, wenn da noch was dranhängt, was da nicht hingehört...



ausserdem geht u.u. die hose nicht gescheit drüber.


----------



## Frank (17. März 2007)

Naja wenn man 70s Style Hosen anhat ... da geht fast alles rein


----------



## fUEL (17. März 2007)

Hosen für die, die alles mitnehmen 70s


----------



## fUEL (17. März 2007)

Samstag geht eigentlich *nie,* aber wenn Ihr mich _ned habbe_ wollt..........
wüsst nur schon gern, wer dann bei der Plauscherfeier in *meinem Garten rumfällt*


----------



## Frank (17. März 2007)

Also nächste Woche bin ich Strohwitwer, der Sonntag würde mir besser passen. Bin Freitag und Samstag wohl unterwegs.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. März 2007)

Samstag oder Sonntag ist mir relativ egal, Samstags kann ich halt länger


----------



## fUEL (17. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Samstag oder Sonntag ist mir relativ egal, Samstags kann ich halt länger


Armer Kerl immer nur Samstags ????   


Desweiteren hab ich meinen Outlook jetzt mal für So 25. ab 1100 Pluschermässig vollgefüllt bis 18 Uhr.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Also der KATER ist schon mal debei und sonst müssen wir noch in Klausur gehen, können gerne next we eine grosse Tour machen und dabei die weiteren Gäste benennen.


Sorry, aber nächsten Sonntag bin ich schon auf einer Geburtstgasfeier. Da geht bei mir leider nix.


----------



## MTK-Cube (17. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> .... MTK-Cube lebst Du noch? Könntest Du auch?
> C-R mit Dir bin ich auch schon lange nicht mehr gefahren. ....oder besser hinter Dir.
> Familienverträgliche Zeit wäre 14:00 Uhr bis 18:00 Uhr. Wir könnten in Hkn's und Bodo's Revier fahren. Da ist nachmittags auch nicht so viel los, oder?
> Edit: Und zwischendurch ist Eis essen angesagt, wenn das Wetter mitspielt.



Danke der Nachfrage: Ja, wieder. Endlisch ferdisch midem Abschluß; es neue Jahr kann beginne ...
ich mach alles mit; Sa. + So ist dafür belegt, MissGhost28 weiß bescheid und die Pardi gehd ab .... (hoffentlisch derf mer debei sei

)


----------



## MTK-Cube (17. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Sorry, aber nächsten Sonntag bin ich schon auf einer Geburtstgasfeier. Da geht bei mir leider nix.


*AUA* und das am letzten Tag des WP's 


(ich bemitleide Dich ehrlich; wenns ne prima Fete is, auch gut)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. März 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> *AUA* und das am letzten Tag des WP's
> 
> 
> (ich bemitleide Dich ehrlich; wenns ne prima Fete is, auch gut)


Naja, morgens werd ich wie üblich meine Runde drehen können. Werd also nicht ganz leer ausgehen.


----------



## Kraftmoonwerk (18. März 2007)

Und wie wars?????


----------



## fUEL (18. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Sorry, aber nächsten Sonntag bin ich schon auf einer Geburtstgasfeier. Da geht bei mir leider nix.


 
Sorry , Daniel damit das Du dabei bist, war die Plauscherfrühjahrsfeier im voraussichtlich Mai gemeint und das am n. Sonntag auf der Tour besprochen werden soll wer noch eingeladen werden soll / kann etc. ( Kilian Wissefux usw????)

War etwas unpräzise, sorry


----------



## caroka (19. März 2007)

Kraftmoonwerk schrieb:


> Und wie wars?????



Gestern waren leider nur vier unterwegs gewesen. Sie sind in Neu Isenburg gestartet. Das Wetter hat ja auch nicht gerade eingeladen. Das ganze ist jetzt auf nächsten Sonntag verschoben worden. Die Uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest. 
Aber obwohl es gestern unterwegs geschüttet und wohl auch gehagelt hat, hat es allen Fahrern sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Gestern waren leider nur vier unterwegs gewesen. Sie sind in Neu Isenburg gestartet. Das Wetter hat ja auch nicht gerade eingeladen. Das ganze ist jetzt auf nächsten Sonntag verschoben worden. Die Uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest.
> Aber obwohl es gestern unterwegs geschüttet und wohl auch gehagelt hat, hat es allen Fahrern sehr gut gefallen.



Wir Plauscher sind sehr genügsam


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wir Plauscher sind sehr genügsam


.... könnten nur ä bisserl grandisch wär'n, wenn de Rode ausgeht.


----------

